# My Most EXCITING HUNT yet!!!



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

I finally did it...after 3 years of chasing after those big birds, I got one. It started by seeing 3 turkeys in a field while my BF and me were goin fishin. I slammed on the breaks, jumped into my camo, and ran up a path and over a couple of hills. I hit the box call and got two gobbles from 2 different directions...in front of me where the 3 that I saw were and another behind me....OH No, I thought. I hope the one behind me doesn't get here 1st. Well, he did and that one saw something he didn't like and putted away...too fast for me to do anything. :sad:

Went out to another place the next morning and called and called with no luck, so I thought I try the same area I'd seen em the previous day. I set up my pop up blind and tried Thunderhead's late season tactics. It was almost 8:30 p.m. when I saw the unmistakeable head bobbing. I had a Tom that was interested! I waited until almost dark to leave my cover to avoid spooking that sneaky bird and decided to hunt that spot in the morning. 


Sure enough, while walking up the path to my spot, I heard a Tom gobbling his head off about 3 or 4 hundred yards away. I hurried to my spot, set up my blind and started calling. He gobbled right away. I set my gear down, set up one decoy and hurried back to my blind. I called him again and he answered, closer. It didn't take long for him to close the distance, when I first saw him he did not offer a good shot. He circled my decoy staying just out of sight enough to keep it interesting! Then when he was facing my decoy and purring to her, I had a clear shot. I put the bead on him and squeezed. Oh NO!!! I hadn't fully chambered the round,  so 
I had to make that click noise that I knew would spook you know who. 

Yep, screwed up...maybe wouldn't get another chance this year.  

But I tried purrin and cluckin hoping that that Tom wasn't too freaked out. He gobbled real close. I did it again. He gobbled his head off. I knew he was coming, so I got ready. I waited for a few minutes before I saw him in full strut, easin over to see the "hen." When his head cleared a large bush, I bagged him. :woohoo1: 

I called my BF who had been looking for shrooms, to come and get me and bring the camera. He was almost as excited as I was...I can't wait for next year's hunt. Many thanks to Thunderhead!!! 

Stats are weight: 20lbs. 8 oz. Beard: 12" Spurs: 1"


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Whooooooooooo Whooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :coolgleam

Ain't nuttin like it is there. 

Congradulations on an exciting hunt and a fine Gobbler !!!!


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice bird!!!Congrats..


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Great job on the bird!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

AWESOME, now where's the pics???


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

1wildchild said:


> AWESOME, now where's the pics???




But anyway...CONGRATS!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice story too. Sounds like you have been bitten by the bug !


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Awsome!! Congrats. 

PICS PICS WE WANT PICS!!!! :lol: Come on, show'em off girlfriend.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Great Story!! 

Great Bird!!

That is what'll hook ya on the game there!

Now.. Where are the pics?


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

That is great! Good Job.:woohoo1:


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not good at the picture thing. :sad: I haven't figured out how to put them on the site. It'll probably take me a bit longer or if I can get someone to help me...:help:


----------

